

Cancer cells “programmed back to normal” by US scientists - weddpros
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11821334/Cancer-cells-programmed-back-to-normal-by-US-scientists.html

======
Kequc
Neat, hopefully this new understanding paves the way to better cancer
treatment in the future.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10121227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10121227),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10120594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10120594).

